# Bay Tobiano, Correct?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Can't see the pictures :-(


----------



## HeelsSouth (Aug 2, 2013)

Gah, alright, try again...


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes he is a tobiano, though with perhaps frame or splash to account for the blaze.
As for his color, i would say that he is neither bay nor liver chestnut, but just plain chestnut (or sorrel, depending on how you would rather term it) possibly with sooty, though a 2nd opinion would be helpful in that area  Anyone?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If I was filling out a registration form, yes, I would list him as a bay tobi.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I lean towards chestnut but there's a very easy way to tell if he is chestnut or bay. Does this horse have black ear tips? No ear tips no bay. I wish the pics were little clearer so I could see the ears better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeelsSouth (Aug 2, 2013)

I will check today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He looks like a chestnut. Not liver. He may have some sooty. He looks darker in spots but not actually black. Hard to see from the pics though, but he looks very bay.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He looks chestnut to me. The lighting of these photos is not good. 

Yes tobiano, but also carries sabino and splash perhaps? I say sabino due to the roaning around the color and his face white. He may be splash, but maybe not...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hes is a real cute sorrell.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> He looks like a chestnut. Not liver. He may have some sooty. He looks darker in spots but not actually black. Hard to see from the pics though, but he looks very bay.


Well that made sense...
"Hard to see from the pics though, but he looks very CHESTNUT."


----------



## HeelsSouth (Aug 2, 2013)

No, he does not have black on his ears. But is that a definite indicator of bay? He does have black-looking hairs around his head and on a few small spots on his body, and, as I said, his mane and tail appear to be growing in black. If he is chestnut, would a sooty gene cause this sort of darker shading? What exactly would the sooty gene do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

HeelsSouth said:


> No, he does not have black on his ears. But is that a definite indicator of bay? He does have black-looking hairs around his head and on a few small spots on his body, and, as I said, his mane and tail appear to be growing in black. If he is chestnut, would a sooty gene cause this sort of darker shading? What exactly would the sooty gene do?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No black tips no bay. So he is chestnut as I thought and he could have sooty gene or he may just be a darker chestnut. Black mane and tail mean nothing lots of chestnuts have dark manes and tails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

A bay horse has black points (mane tail legs tip of nose/ears etc) no black points he's a chestnut. This horse does not have black points. blackish, sort of black, almost black don't count. It needs to be black


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

On the topic of chestnut horses with black in their manes/tails, I can think of three chestnuts I know off the top of my head who have more black than red in their manes, and they are "new copper penny" chestnuts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

My friends sooty chestnut has a black mane and tail.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I know a very red chestnut you would SWEAR was bay out in the field, and even close up unless you really looked.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My sorrels tail is almost solid black at the bottom. In fact, most sorrel/chestnuts I see have wither red, flaxen, or blackish tails. Both that I have owned had black tipped tails. Your guy is also in a big winter fluffy coat, so he will be a bit darker. It will be interesting to see how he sheds out


----------

